# my sentra (hopefully not rice)



## shiftto5 (Jul 15, 2006)

alright so here arre the pictures of my 05 sentra let me know what you think 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h296/bignastyoffroadpark/IMG_0297.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>




<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h296/bignastyoffroadpark/IMG_0243.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

i think you should get the rear wing that came stock on the car i just think they look funny with out it mabe i am just use to liiking at my car


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Not rice. But you need to use the


----------



## shiftto5 (Jul 15, 2006)

i didnt mean to post this one the other one has my pictures


----------

